# Advice:- Woodlice to clean tank



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

What woodlice are used to keep tarantula tanks clean(ish)
I have heard about this, do the spids not eat them?

Cheers Kev


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Here's a thread I made the other day about this,

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/476598-basics-terrarium-custodians.html


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Apparently they dont tho ive never tried it. Personally i thought they would snap them up but it probably depends on their size.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

_thanks for the quick reply_
_how many woodlice would you put in a spider tub_
_Cheers Kev_


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

removed


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

really, depends what size tank you have and what woodlice


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

as a guide an adult red knee in a 18x12 geo tank, how many _Trichorhina tomentosa_ in there


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

turns out slings will eat little white baby woodlice.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

i have springtails in my scorpion tank they work really well


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

how many are in your tank, and how big is the tank


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I would say about 15-20 should suffice nicely


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

cheer snowgoose, finally

took a while before we got to this, but my thanks go to you:notworthy:

cheers Kev


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

kevhutch said:


> cheer snowgoose, finally
> 
> took a while before we got to this, but my thanks go to you:notworthy:
> 
> cheers Kev


What ever happened to experimentation? Just fire some in! 

They will self regulate pretty much. Tropical ones are fine, UK species will suffice just as well too so long as soil temps stay below 24C or so. 

I think I might write an article soon, as a care sheet is fine but some ID of native species might help as well as some general ecological notes from my observations in tarantula cages. They are dead easy and I think people are overthinking the ramifications of adding them to a tank. Seriously, what's the worst that could happen? :lol2:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I always whack them in, there are interesting to watch going about their business. I have one woodlouse, (or is woodlice still in the singular?) in with my P.formosa female, that acts if it is on drugs. It is always zooming about falling off things and generally going non stop 100mph every where.:gasp:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

GRB said:


> What ever happened to experimentation? Just fire some in!
> 
> They will self regulate pretty much. Tropical ones are fine, UK species will suffice just as well too so long as soil temps stay below 24C or so.
> 
> I think I might write an article soon, as a care sheet is fine but some ID of native species might help as well as some general ecological notes from my observations in tarantula cages. They are dead easy and I think people are overthinking the ramifications of adding them to a tank. Seriously, what's the worst that could happen? :lol2:


LOL I know what you mean. People have been keeping woodlice in with tarantulas for bloody years now. Christ, even I've had them in with mine for a good 10 or more years, yet still some think they are the first to try this out and kind of proclaim themselfs as pionering experts of the hobby lol.:whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

GRB said:


> Seriously, what's the worst that could happen? :lol2:


My god man!!, don't you know I thought it was common knowledge by now, if you do something with spiders that is NOT in the TKG (any edition except the first) you run the risk of causing a tear in the space time continuum!! :gasp: :gasp:

Thank the powers that be I saw this before any part of the multiverse was harmed.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Oderus said:


> My god man!!, don't you know I thought it was common knowledge by now, if you do something with spiders that is NOT in the TKG (any edition except the first) you run the risk of causing a tear in the space time continuum!! :gasp: :gasp:
> 
> Thank the powers that be I saw this before any part of the multiverse was harmed.



oh, i was looking forward to meeting the evil me with a beard.


----------

